# Black overspray



## Kelly535 (Feb 8, 2012)

If it's not one thing it's another! Printing along today, resolved our problems from yesterday and all of a sudden a new problem arises. 

Printing a design on a white shirt and we get this black overspray effect. Did nozzle check and everything looks good, along with several head cleanings. Can someone give me any advice on what to check next? 

Here is a picture of the problem.

Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-R530U using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## BQChris (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks like the print head is brushing against the fibers of the shirt. Try pressing the shirt in the heat press for 5-10 seconds at heavy pressure and ensure that the platen/bed is not too high.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Post a photo of the bottom of your printhead.

Not sure what printer you have, but on our printer (Easy T Deluxe), to the left of the print nozzles itself is a plastic black "bar" that protects the printhead.

Sometimes lint gets stuck to this bar, and that lint is inked up and loves to dance across garments.

I wash this bar clean every day. Twice a day if we're printing a lot.


----------



## Kelly535 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks, we got it fixed, not quite sure what did it. But did a lot of cleaning both manual and machine and its working again. 

We did find a new issue though, printing on black shirts our white underlay and the color print are not matching up. Gives us an offset of 1/8 inch or so. 

Our machine is the Easy T deluxe also. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

On the alignment issue, are you printing white and color using the same print mode? Speed/Fine/Superfine?


----------



## Kelly535 (Feb 8, 2012)

treefox2118 said:


> On the alignment issue, are you printing white and color using the same print mode? Speed/Fine/Superfine?


Yes, I believe I am looking at the right place and both image and white underbase are set to speed.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

In EKRip under White Ink Underbase Settings button, there's a Color Layer Offset (Lines) section.

Are these both set to 0 and 0?


----------



## Kelly535 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, both are set to 0. 
We had already printed a handful of this same design before we had the problem. Didn't change anything, it just suddenly started to be offset. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Kelly535 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, both are set to 0. 
We had already printed a handful of this same design before we had the problem. Didn't change anything, it just suddenly started to be offset. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Wipe down your guide rails and make sure your lower roller is clean of ink, debris and loose cotton fibers. If there's any extra friction from those areas I would guess you could see some offset between two prints!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

treefox2118 said:


> Wipe down your guide rails and make sure your lower roller is clean of ink, debris and loose cotton fibers. If there's any extra friction from those areas I would guess you could see some offset between two prints!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using T-Shirt Forums


 What do you set EK RIP for printing a Graphic on a white/light colr shirt? Thanks..


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have 70+ presets based on image style, shirt brand, customer expectations and turnaround time.

We charge extra for higher end prints. My favorite is Superfine/2 pass/75% ink/Medium dot. But it takes forever so we charge a ton.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

treefox2118 said:


> I have 70+ presets based on image style, shirt brand, customer expectations and turnaround time.
> 
> We charge extra for higher end prints. My favorite is Superfine/2 pass/75% ink/Medium dot. But it takes forever so we charge a ton.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using T-Shirt Forums


 I just recently figured out that I should save the RIP profiles for each print. Makes a big difference. Originally I was at the impression that 1 profile would work for everything, but that isn't the case. I've actually been using the same profile as yours above for most. What gets me messed up is when I start changing printer profiles and RIP profiles. There are Way! Too Many settings.


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Without hwite ink I use medium drop level 2. Graphic or vivid mode.


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

Smalzstein said:


> Without hwite ink I use medium drop level 2. Graphic or vivid mode.


Thanks. I see you're from Poland. Are you using a TEXJet?


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

No DTG brand Kiosk 3 and Viper and my DIY printers. How did you know that Texjet is the most popular in Poland?


----------



## Zippy Doodah (Jul 10, 2011)

Smalzstein said:


> No DTG brand Kiosk 3 and Viper and my DIY printers. How did you know that Texjet is the most popular in Poland?


_ lol,_ I'm in the USA and I have a TEXJet. When I got it, it was plugged up with white ink, no dongle and a real mess. I took it all apart and replaced with all new parts and now I use it with EK RIP. During the time I was repairing it and looking on Tshirt Forum for info about it, I talked to a few people about TEXJets and many of them were in Poland and Romania. I still get a message now and then from a lady in South Poland, by the Mountains. She started a t-shirt business recently and has a New Model.


----------

